# Nutrisource grain free lamb meal vs TOTW Sierra Mtn....which is better?



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I saw a post yesterday where someone mentioned Nutrisource dogfood. I'd never heard of it so I decided to check it out - I think it looks pretty good and I can get it locally. Actually its kind of funny because the store is right across the street from the Tractor Supply where I get TOTW. 

My dogs are currently on TOTW Sierra Mtn. formula which has 338 kcal/cup. The Nutrisource Lamb Meal grain free has 506 kcal/cup. I know calories don't make one food better, so thought I'd get some opinions on which brand is "better"? 


My male really likes lamb based foods and since he's not a voracious eater I prefer to stick with what he likes. The higher calorie count is something that also appeals to me - since he can get the calories he needs without having to eat 4 3/4 to 5 cups of TOTW which is pushing it a bit for him (I split it into 2 meals).

The issue will be my older female, who would only get about 2.25 cups of the Nutrisource/day. She's a bit chunky and I'd like her to lose a little weight - though the 2.25 cups would be almost the same calories that she's currently getting on TOTW. She already acts like I'm not feeding her enough and always hoovers up any leftovers my male leaves (which usually isn't much), what can I use to make her feel full? I don't think she would eat green beans. Or should I just not worry about it?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

The thing I notice with the Nutrisource's lamb vs. TotW's Sierra Mountain is that the Nutrisource uses chicken fat....for my dogs that would be a no go as even chicken fat in a food sets off both Brody and Leo's allergies/sensitivities to cooked chicken.
So depending on if your dogs have any sensitivity issues....

I dont know, I looked at it a couple times, and just didnt care for it....but I dont like it when companies put chicken fat in each of their formulas, because of the above stated issues.

For higher callories have you thought about adding canned food as a topper??


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm thinking of trying it for my parents dog, generally lamb/salmon based food tend to be very expensive and I can get it online for $40 with free ship.

I think the ingredients are decent for the price, though I'm not a fan of brewers yeast or citric acid
Lamb meal, peas, salmon meal (a source of fish oil), pea starch, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), pea flour, natural flavors, tomato pomace, sunflower oil, dried egg product, potassium chloride, brewers yeast, salt, minerals (zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, cobalt proteinate, selenium yeast), yeast culture (saccharomyces cerevisiae, enterococcus faecium, lactobacillus acidophilus, aspergillus niger, bacillus subtillis), choline chloride, taurine, vitamins (vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), glucosamine hydrochloride, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), chondroitin sulfate, yucca schidigera extract, calcium iodate, rosemary extract.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Is chicken fat in a food bad?


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> I'm thinking of trying it for my parents dog, generally lamb/salmon based food tend to be very expensive and I can get it online for $40 with free ship.


That's $10 cheaper than it is sold here......who do you get it through?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DDBsR4Me said:


> Is chicken fat in a food bad?


It is if you have dogs with allergies to chicken!:wink:

I have 2 that do, both Brody and Leo both get hives, hair loss, and Brody will get hot to the touch/swollen/red skin if/when fed any kind of cooked chicken at all!:wink:

So that is why I pointed it out....a lot of dogs I have seen that are use to having lamb(or something other then chicken) will show sensitivities to cooked chicken.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

This is I site I use a lot, they seem to have lowest prices on pet food, but there are shipping restrictions, the order has to be under 35 lbs and over $49, so I usually add the daily deal and maybe couple treats to the order

Tuffies Pet Nutrisource Grain Free Lamb Dry Dog Food at PetCareRx.com

Welcome to the New PetCareRx.com!


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Unosmom, I'll have to check it out! The feed store that sells it here offers a frequent buyer discount - by 12 bags get the 13th free, but it still might end up being cheaper from the website you posted. How long does it usually take to get your order?

Scarlett - I've fed foods with chicken fat before...my dogs are ok with it.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

shipping takes about 5 days on average. I've had some customer service issue with them in the past, but they seemed to have improved quite a bit, so thats where I buy food for my parents dog, a lot of times its $15-20 cheaper then at the store.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I am currently feeding both my dogs the NutriSource Grain Free Lamb for one meal a day and the NutriSource Grain Free Chicken for the other meal.

I am very pleased with the results so far; but it has only been a month. I live in a city where I can buy almost any dog food you ever see mentioned . . . and I've tried a great many of them. Right now, I'm pleased with these more simple grain-free and potato free formulas with moderate protein/fat levels. I often add an egg or some cooked ground meat to a dinner meal.

The price for NutriSource is very reasonable and I feel more confident about their ingredients than I do the ingredients in Diamond's Taste of the Wild formulas. My dogs have always done better with an animal fat like "chicken fat" than the canola oil in TOTW formulas. I'm also not a fan of the use of "smoked" meats in TOTW since that produces carcinogens. TOTW also relies on pea protein. 

I know a lot of people feed TOTW and are happy with it; but I like the formulas and the company better behind NutriSource.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you. I think I'm going to give it a try and see how it goes.


----------

